# Hi, I'm somewhat new



## Onemanlan (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello, my name is Taylor, I'm 16 and I'm new to this forum, and pretty new to Nissans. The only experiances I've had with Nissans are that my mom has owned 2 Nissan Quest's(shes still on her second), and I a few months ago I did a bunch of research in hopes of getting a 240SX, but gave up on it. Now I'm currently in car searching mode. I don't really have a dream car, except one that I can make my own. I'm pretty much into modding, but I don't know too much about any other Engines besides some of the 240SX engines(forgot their exact names, but I'd know which ones they are if I saw them).

I recently looked at a Lancer and decided it wasn't for me, the car was uncomfortable, and didn't pack any punch(120 hp). I currently own a 1995 Ford Thunderbird. I've had it for about a year now and my time with it has expired in my opinion and I'm ready to move on. I'm now looking for a 5 speed, and upon my research for another car I've gone through many makes and models(VW's of all kinds, Nissan 240SX's, Ford Foci, Toyota Corollas and Celicas, Honda Accords, and a few others). I've found myself back at Nissan because they're reliable. We have a friend that runs a Nissan dealership, and they've been recommended to us by many salesmen we've encountered on my recent search for a car.

Sorry that I haven't stated what I'm interested in so far, the models I'm currently looking at are either the Sentra, Altima, or Maxima. So if anybody could give me opinions, a small break down of the cars and their engines, etc. That would be cool. Other wise I'm glad to be here and I hope to find what I'm looking for.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Onemanlan (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually, if you want to just give me your opinions on the 3 cars that would be great. I can research any other information myself. Thanks.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the newest car you can whatever it is. NVH will be superior so the car will be 'nicer' even though it may not handle as good or have as much power. In majority of the times you are in the car (sitting, traffic, errands) you want comfort. Make sure the seat is good and you are comfortable with the pedal/wheel/controls placement. Plus there are few blind spots.

All dynamic abilities can be modified aftermarket.

Look for great safety and good gas mileage.
Look for reliability, although this is less important for car people because you can fix it yourself.

Try not to buy a car built in the US. That includes altima's. The same car built overseas will be built better. Like a german made golf sold here is better than a mexican made golf sold here, etc.

I reccomend Mazda3's. Nice handling, all around nice car, and the hatch has good trunk space.
You want a bang up track/drift car get a Miata. RWD, tons of aftermarket, and great dynamics out of the box.
Golf's/Jetta's TDI are great since have power and nice interiors plus ok handling. But they are heavy. Also some have mechanical gremlins.
The corolla is built great but is a chick car unless you can find the TRD dealer packages which are rare.
The scion Xb and Tc are fantastic but the Xb is underpowered and the tC is short on trunk space.
Nissan doesn't really sell anything worth buying now for car people. The Z is good if its your second car. The sentra is good if you're on budget but is otherwise dull. The altima's have shoddy interiors and the maximas are ugly and expensive.
The Acura TSX and TL are outstanding if you can afford them. Real attractive for the ladies. An RSX is kinda cheapy for an Acura but a real expensive honda 2 door. The accord 2 door is nice, don't rule those out.
Kia and Hyundai are the steals of the century. Built better than anything except toyota/honda and cost less than Nissan. Get a Spectra for go. An elantra for hauling or an accent if you got no cash. A tiburon is a korean mustang so it looks pretty, but a modded accent can beat it at the autoX.
Mitsu makes a nice car, but the Lancer is a poor mans sentra but you don't want any of mitsu's upper lines. 
Subaru's are great if you live in a snowy climate. THe WRX is not worth it since it will kill your insurance and gas mileage. Thing is a RS is not worth the AWD mystique unless you need it. They are all expensive. The new legacies are real nice but out of budget.

Don't look at Ford, Chevy, Pontiac (except the GTO), Jeep, BMW, MB, Jaguar, Audi, etc.

Seth


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Onemanlan said:


> Actually, if you want to just give me your opinions on the 3 cars that would be great. I can research any other information myself. Thanks.


Sentra- great car, good platform to mod with depending on year, good aftermarket support 4 banger

Altima - good tooling around car, great gas milage, bulletproof engines in the 01 and under, comfortable, an 01 SE is tight! 02 and up available with 6 but all others 4 banger

Maxima - will treat you right, good power, worse gas milage comared with the previous, GLE wil givwe you that cushy ride, SE will give you a sporty ride, vq30 and 35 are AMAZING engines, real powerful compared to similar year carts , 6 cyl

i dont know what kinda price range we are talking about here, drop a figure and ill give you a few year and milage targets...


----------



## Onemanlan (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys. Umm... well we(my parents and I) don't wont to pay over $12k(which our friend said he could put us in a 2004 Altima for that price). But we don't want to spend that much if we don't have to. We want to try to stay around $8k so my parents can pay it in cash and I can pay them in any monthly amount I want.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you should be able to grab a 99 altima with like 40-50k for 8 grand, or a 97 or 98 maxima with a few more miles.... you could get a 2000/01 sentra, maybe evan onew with the 2.0 in it if you look hard enough...

thats a good amount of cash to have when loking for a car, im sure you will find something...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm $8-12k. That rules out anything '04 and '05. It also rules out anything but a lines smallest car, so no altimas or maximas unless you get a stripper, a rebuilt title, or screwed. It also rules out VW and subaru.

You're left with Honda, Acura, Nissan, Mazda, Toyota, Kia, Hyundai.

You will get the best car for your budget from Hyundai. It's that simple, you will get the newest car with the most features that way. Sure you can get a honda too, but you'd get one with mileage or no options.
Next down is the Sentra. There are alot so easy to find cheap, but will be at the upper end for your budget. If you get an '01 or '02 they will be at the lower end, but compared to a Mazda Protege, you're better off with the Protege. Somewhat smaller, but much more dynamic out of the box. Sure a sentra with $1500 coilovers can outdo a stock protege, but that's your call.
You're left with Civics and Corollas. Scions are just out of budget. You dont' want an accord or cary unless its a 2-door. You can afford a last generation integra i 2 door or 4 door but that's real old and they are targets for thieves expecting a GS-R engine.
Finally is Kia. The '05 spectra is perfect for you.
Still, if you can get one, get a Mazda3. 

Here's my order of cars in cost/value:
Mazda3, Elantra, Spectra, Sentra, Protege, Civic, Corolla. The civic and corolla are the best built but are also the most expensive. None of these cars are older than 2002.

Seth


----------



## Onemanlan (Jun 30, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Hmm $8-12k. That rules out anything '04 and '05. It also rules out anything but a lines smallest car, so no altimas or maximas unless you get a stripper, a rebuilt title, or screwed. It also rules out VW and subaru.
> 
> You're left with Honda, Acura, Nissan, Mazda, Toyota, Kia, Hyundai.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks a lot.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL Seth. Nice guide there. The guy wants a Nissan though.  I agree with you on the Mazda3 though....came close to getting one..even test drove...but it was out of my price range....and he wont get one for 8 grand.


----------



## jerryeads (May 8, 2004)

I just did a very quick check on traderonline - there were a few of the Sentra SE-R for just under $12k if you want to stretch to a rather nicely done piece of work. But if you're gonna stay under 8, the sights have to be set lower. These guys did a VERY nice overview for you.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Check out this link. JD Power Associates is one of the few reviews that are pretty accurate and reputable, as they are comprised from thousands of surveys. This may surprise you. In this PDF you can see the problems per hundred vehicles for each car manufacturer. Please note where Kia and Volkswagen stands...

I sure as hell wouldn't put my money near either of them. Also, regarding the comment about domestics sucking: take a look where Chevy stands. A hell of alot better than our Nissans, and above the industry average.

And I hate to say it, but Toyota owns and will continue to own everyone when it comes to reliability. Look how many models of theirs have earned awards. Interesting to think that Toyota's are made in the States...

www.jdpa.com/pdf/2004055.pdf


----------

